# Hey SA....I win.



## Catching Fire (Apr 23, 2009)

Well I've gotten to the point where I'm pretty sure I've overcome SA. I started medication maybe two monthes ago and found my niche in college when I joined the newspaper. It took a long time to get to this point though years of struggle and I failed many many times. I now have a solid group of friends and I'm pretty confident. I would say I'm more socialable and take more risks then most people. I feel overcoming SA is really lets me do this. The lessons I've learned from it will stay with me for life and help me every day. They are also helping me in a very dificult situation I'm in now involving a girl. I'd like to thank everyone here for helping me reach this point it is possible. You can make something of yourself. Part of it is recognizing that you already are something. Also if anyone has any questions about what I did or what to do feel free to ask.


----------



## Erasure (Dec 27, 2009)

:clap


----------



## stoical (Apr 12, 2010)

That's fantastic CF. You've won the toughest fight of all, the one to conquer your own mind.


----------



## mrfixit (Jun 25, 2009)

congratulations...


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Good on you, I'm really pleased to hear that!


----------



## coolymoo (Apr 11, 2010)

High five! Are you still on medication?


----------



## Catching Fire (Apr 23, 2009)

coolymoo said:


> High five! Are you still on medication?


Yeah I am still on medication. Its only a 50mg dose of setralin though.


----------



## foodie (Apr 27, 2010)

awesome dude that really great =) so what did u struggle with b4 your reaching ur goals duh SA but i think we all are at different levels of it i have dealt with the worst level now im at i feel back to my normal level i go out sometimes with freidns but most days i hide away in my room....i feel bad these days because i dont have a job to socialize with anyone but ill get a job soon hopefully... 

but u see mine is starting convo with anyone i have a hard time with that other ppl it may be they cant get out the house or more severe anyway i would just like to know were u were with ur SA and how u overcame it

again congrats =)


----------



## 90%SAfree (Oct 8, 2009)

awesome job:yes:boogie:clap


----------



## inVis420 (Jul 15, 2009)

Good for you man. Bob Marley is the man btw! 


I got one question, how long did it take the zoloft to take effect and how did it change your life?


----------



## Catching Fire (Apr 23, 2009)

foodie said:


> awesome dude that really great =) so what did u struggle with b4 your reaching ur goals duh SA but i think we all are at different levels of it i have dealt with the worst level now im at i feel back to my normal level i go out sometimes with freidns but most days i hide away in my room....i feel bad these days because i dont have a job to socialize with anyone but ill get a job soon hopefully...
> 
> but u see mine is starting convo with anyone i have a hard time with that other ppl it may be they cant get out the house or more severe anyway i would just like to know were u were with ur SA and how u overcame it
> 
> again congrats =)


Sorry its taken me so long to get back to you I've been really busy. I use to be really bad. Going out in public use to be tough for me things like going to the store or getting a haircut could be really draining. School was absolute hell because of it too. I was diagnosed as moderate to severe as well.


----------



## Catching Fire (Apr 23, 2009)

inVis420 said:


> Good for you man. Bob Marley is the man btw!
> 
> I got one question, how long did it take the zoloft to take effect and how did it change your life?


It took about 3-4 weeks to take effect and when it did it was pretty sweet . It was the first time I didn't feel horribly drained, twitchy, and could think straight while in public for years. It was amazing. I had gotten really good at pushing and challenging myself it kind of took down the things that kept sabotaging me and made getting over it a lot less frustrating. I don't have any side effects except for a decreased sex drive which bugs me but hopefully it will get back to the way it was before in time.


----------



## Fitzer (Feb 13, 2010)

Dude that is amazing! Awesome Job! I hope I can someday beat SA and people like you give me hope.


----------



## Whitney (Oct 2, 2008)

I think it is excellent that you are doing so well, but don't get fooled into thinking you have beat SA because of your medication. Meds don't cure SA, they only treat the symptoms. You may feel great and be much more functional on meds, but as soon as you stop taking them your SA will be back. Saying meds cure SA is like a diabetic saying their daily insulin shots cured their diabetes. Don't get me wrong, I think medication can be great and I am happy for you for how well you are doing, but don't fool yourself into thinking you are cured.


----------



## steps (Feb 25, 2010)

Congrats dude! liking the quote btw


----------



## Catching Fire (Apr 23, 2009)

Whitney said:


> I think it is excellent that you are doing so well, but don't get fooled into thinking you have beat SA because of your medication. Meds don't cure SA, they only treat the symptoms. You may feel great and be much more functional on meds, but as soon as you stop taking them your SA will be back. Saying meds cure SA is like a diabetic saying their daily insulin shots cured their diabetes. Don't get me wrong, I think medication can be great and I am happy for you for how well you are doing, but don't fool yourself into thinking you are cured.


I'm well aware of that. I do much more then meds though and I expose myself like a fiend. I don't plan to stop doing this either just because I'm feeling better. I've also made a lot of friends and I've gotten rid of a lot of my negative beliefs. So if I keep working hard when I do finally go off it it should be gone.


----------



## carefree (Nov 16, 2008)

That's so awesome! Good post, it gave me hope!


----------



## Whitney (Oct 2, 2008)

Catching Fire said:


> I'm well aware of that. I do much more then meds though and I expose myself like a fiend. I don't plan to stop doing this either just because I'm feeling better. I've also made a lot of friends and I've gotten rid of a lot of my negative beliefs. So if I keep working hard when I do finally go off it it should be gone.


That's great that you are working so hard on it, I hope that you are one day able to live an SA and med-free life!


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

awesome. :banana


----------



## Catching Fire (Apr 23, 2009)

Whitney said:


> That's great that you are working so hard on it, I hope that you are one day able to live an SA and med-free life!


Thanks Whitney! .


----------

